

Deutsche Post DHL to Deliver Medicine via Drone - msantos
http://www.wsj.com/articles/deutsche-post-dhl-to-deliver-medicine-via-drone-1411576151

======
mtmail
More detail from a German article

\- drone weight 5kg and can carry 1.2kg. Maximum speed 18m/s (65km/h, 40mi/h)
\- the one-way distance is 12km \- there is only one recipient: a pharmacy \-
on the photo you see a tier-shaped box. That contains the cargo. Extra wind
and water resident \- although they have all permissions each daily flight
needs to be pre-authorized and watched

------
TillE
Drone delivery to an island (with no bridge) is actually a good use case,
unlike Amazon's demo video of delivering whatever to some suburban house for
no compelling reason.

